# CPT for a HAGL procedure?



## Orthocoderpgu (Mar 22, 2017)

OK. This is the first time that I have seen a HAGL procedure documented. In reading my op note, it seems to be more of a capsule repair that a ligament repair. Does anyone know if there is a separate code for HAGL procedure? I'm not having any luck finding a code for it. Thanks.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 23, 2017)

*Hagl cpt*

The HAGL is one of the four ligaments that make up the capsule, so I would code as 29806.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Mar 23, 2017)

This is the first time that I have seen this. Thanks.


----------

